# Beach naturism - has anyone tried it at home or abroad?



## Caveat (30 Jul 2009)

No sniggering at the back!

I'm kind of a semi-naturist anyway but only privately.

As a male I suppose I'm a little concerned about the obvious consequences of arousal shall we say, but I believe that in practice, the sheer worry of it is an antidote in itself.

Despite the obvious humourous potential of this thread it is actually a serious enquiry folks!


----------



## bren1916 (30 Jul 2009)

I tried it in Skerries once but as soon as I got my top off all the oul wans' were all over me, so had to abandon ship..

Seriously though - would've thought it would be a bit nippy here to say the least?


----------



## Teatime (30 Jul 2009)

Caveat said:


> No sniggering at the back!
> 
> I'm kind of a semi-naturist anyway but only privately.
> 
> ...


 
Tis doable alright. You're more likely to get away with it during a rainy day. Head west - lots of secluded little beaches around Galway/Mayo. Use an OS map to find the quieter spots. Or try for the little cove beaches down in West Cork - small and private. Or failing that, try the very very long beaches on the Dingle peninsula - some of those beaches (e.g. Castlegregory) are 3-4 miles long - if you hiked to the extremities of those beaches, you could let out the rod and tackle no problem...watch out for a hungry mackerel on your shiny sprat though !


----------



## Caveat (30 Jul 2009)

I was thinking more of official, communal beaches rather than doing it secretly.  Preferably not in the rain either!

I suppose most of the time, in practice, it would mean abroad.

But if the weather was alright here - yes, certainly.


----------



## Tomodinhio (30 Jul 2009)

hmmmm, i got quite a shock one day last year when i rounded a rock outcrop at the end of kilinney beach, where there is a beach kinda blocked off a bit by the rock, there was a man lying there with his lad hanging out, there where one or two other poeple there but i couldnt quite remeber much due to the shock. I moved off quick sharp cause i didnt like view.
Maybe you should hang out there a bit and keep one eye out for these nudists. Possibly they are there reagularly maybe it was a one off. I didnt investigate.


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Jul 2009)

Caveat said:


> I was thinking more of official, communal beaches rather than doing it secretly. Preferably not in the rain either!
> 
> I suppose most of the time, in practice, it would mean abroad.


 
Caveat, may I recommend a few places, all of which (fortunately weather wise) are abroad and have a more acceptable climate than here. 

Fuerteventura - any beach really as they are mostly "clothing optional" , no signs required in other words, it's just accepted.

Lanzarote - several of the Papagayo beaches, Caleta del Congrio in particular is a lovely beach but no shade or facilities so need to bring supplies & make a day of it. 

Spain/France - Lots of designated "clothing optional " beaches, just Google em. Also lots of campsites with well developed facilities. 

Ireland has a way to go yet on this matter as it is illegal to be au-natural in a public place, despite some accepted spots. The weather does of course have a lot to do with the slow developement of naturism here. 

On the matter of your worry, don't worry, it does not become an issue. The sight of a 20 stone uber-tanned 60something german on a Canaries beach is sufficient to nail that fear down for good


----------



## samanthajane (30 Jul 2009)

It's everywhere abroad, perfectly acceptable. Last year we went tozykthos and my 9 year old son and bf went for a walk along the beach to the next town. Walking along my bf suddenly noticed my son wasn't beside him. He turned around to find him staring with his mouth wide open practically drooling at all the girls sunbathing topless. 

This year we went to turkey, it had 2 pools a large family pool and a smaller one on the opposite side, where most people went to get away from the kids. When walking to our room there was a balcony on the right slightly higher than ground level. He came running to the big pool to grab my bf saying "quick come look at this" the bf came back to say he had been looking over the balcong at the girls below sunbathing topless! He thought it was funny i was mortified. 

It's more acceptable for women to sunbath topless but if they were fully in the nip or a man i think i'd get a bit of a shock as well. 

Just make sure you isolated very well. Oh and remember your sun cream!!!


----------



## Caveat (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks for responses all - I'm aware of most of the naturist beaches abroad (esp. in Fuerte) but my question really was: has anyone here _tried_ it either at home or abroad and what was their experience?

I'm just a bit cautious about it.



> ...it is illegal to be au-natural in a public place, despite some accepted spots.


 
Meaning I suppose that it's at least tolerated Graham?

I've no need to be isolated because I want to do this where it's permitted/accepted or at least tolerated. I think Sligo has 'naturist friendly' beaches for example - does anyone know?


----------



## TarfHead (30 Jul 2009)

I read something recently that the southern half of Donabate beach is naturist friendly. Not sure of the provenance of that claim.

http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=4fdb85bf-cb2e-4772-9f72-56ef01dbaaac



> Donabate Beach is a sandy beach 3.4 km long, consisting of a large sandy dune area which has formed over the last twenty five to thirty years. There are a number of pedestrian accesses to the beach.
> Anybody wanting to take a stroll further along the beach needs to be aware that some area's are used by naturists


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Jul 2009)

Caveat said:


> Meaning I suppose that it's at least tolerated Graham?


 
Tolerated by the public at large in Ireland, I guess so, but if one should meet an overzealous Garda, that might be another story. I think that dedicated, recognised, signed C/O beach sections might give some comfort for beachgoers generally and I believe somewhere in West Cork there was a stroy recently about locals trying to get a C/O designation as a tourist aid, not sure how it fared though.


----------



## Betsy Og (31 Jul 2009)

I dont see the attraction really, but sure each to their own. Was in Rio years ago where the thong is king, only problem was its king amongst all women, so you have to avoid your gaze resting on some auld wan's ass hanging out of a thong.

As a matter of interest, would you be proposing to wield the razor a bit before the event, or is full foliage de rigeur?

I'm truly shocked the field of thistles hasnt been given an airing yet (pardon the pun).


----------



## Teatime (31 Jul 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> I'm truly shocked the field of thistles hasnt been given an airing yet (pardon the pun).


 
Grand day for it...


----------



## Caveat (31 Jul 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> I dont see the attraction really, but sure each to their own.


 
Difficult to describe but the simple answer is that I like being naked and I also like beaches so I'd like to combine both.  



> As a matter of interest, would you be proposing to wield the razor a bit before the event, or is full foliage de rigeur?


 
AFAIK there is somewhat of a trend towards shaving yes, but not for me.


----------



## truthseeker (31 Jul 2009)

Caveat said:


> AFAIK there is somewhat of a trend towards shaving yes, but not for me.


 
Depends really on your natural hairiness - if the only hair youre sprouting is around your usually covered bits then its an idea to do a 'tidy up', if however you are hairy all over then itd look a bit out of place if that was the only area you shaved.

The other alternative to shaving is a simple 'trim' with a small scissors.


----------



## Caveat (31 Jul 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Depends really on your natural hairiness - if the only hair youre sprouting is around your usually covered bits then its an idea to do a 'tidy up'...


 
Is it the done thing then?  never really considered it at all TBH.

Otherwise I'd say I have less than average body hair. I guess a trim would do no harm though.

So I guess that so far, nobody has gone _au naturel_ on a beach in public - or at least is not admitting to it?


----------



## truthseeker (31 Jul 2009)

Caveat said:


> Is it the done thing then? never really considered it at all TBH.


 
Not at all - purely personal preference I would have thought.
If youre the type of guy who keeps nose hair, eyebrows, ear hair etc.. trimmed and neat then you may want to consider the other regions...
If however you are not into personal grooming as regards other hairy places - then dont worry about it.

I havent gone full nudy on a beach, but wouldnt have an issue with it, however, while Id have no problem lying about in the sun, swimming or strolling along the beach in my nip, Id definitely put something on if I was going to sit on any seat that someone else may have sat on.


----------



## sandrat (1 Aug 2009)

would you not be finding sand for weeks after?


----------



## Paulone (6 Aug 2009)

Provided you're in the correct bit - beach naturism is the norm on nearly every Spanish beach. It is not generally thought acceptable tho in the 'main' part of the beach or if the beach is busy and very 'family' orientated.

That being said, I was doing the beach naturist thing on a part of a beach on the Costa Brava and there were several families all doing the same thing.

I too have heard that the beach in Donabate is partly naturist, and I did the naturist thing on a beach in Roundstone in Galway once, having been told it was okay only to realise I was in the wrong part.

Seems that you need to make sure that you're in the correct part of any beach before stripping off.

In Spain, anyone interested in the nudiquette on these beaches made sure they were trimmed and plucked to within an inch of their life!


----------

